# timing chain noise - is this safty issue?



## twinkiestar (Jul 11, 2009)

my 99 Altima (with 123k) has two problem recently 1) lack of accleration from full stop or low speed 2) rattling noise from the engine, very obvious in idle.

my local car service guy did a diagnosis and he said my timing chain and tensioner need replacing, he then added comment that if I left the problem unresolved, it can be a safety issue - if the timing chain broke on the road, then the car will lose the horsepower and stall - this can be really dangerous.. can someone verify this noise from timing chain is a serious safty issue and it can also cause lose of power? how much it will cost for timing chain & tensioner replacement (labor+parts) dealer quoted me $1100.

Thanks so much!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:timing chain*

The noise coming from the timing chain is not normal, but most altima's from the 93-01 have the same problem. I had my 96 altima with the same noise and i've had it for 3 yrs with no problem. Regarding the safety issue, is not a problem it's only that's an anoying noise. I already owned about 4 altimas and 3 of those had the same noise, I've had a 93,94,96,and98. 
Most shop's tell you, you need to replace the time chain but is not true, although it is the tensioner that's bad. If they just replace the tensioner it will go away. Some shop's even tell you they need to replace the timing chain and charge for it but don't even replace it. 
If you search other websites you will find people with the problem.

Regarding the lack of accelaration im not really sure, im currently having the same problem. But I know it's not related to the noise.
If you don't mind the ticking noise from the timing chain then you shouln't waste you're money. 

Most shops will charge you $800 or higher, suppostly to replace both tensioner and timing chain.


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

if your tensioner breaks, your timing chain will probably skip and kill your engine... so yeah, this could be dangerous (on a busy highway, etc.).... 

the lack of acceleration is probably due to the slack in the timing chain messing up your timing


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:Time Chain*

I know that the noise from the time chain ain't dangerous at all. I had 95 altima with 148K and drove it from Chicago Ill, all the way to california so I know it's not dangerous or affects the car's running condition. 

I even took an altima apart at the junk yard to see how the tensioner goes, but dind't find a reason to replace it on my car.

When the tensioner goes bad is because of low oil pressure or it can also be stuck. The only reason the timing chain can be bad is if you force the car a lot(frequently), like using it a lot in the highway at high speeds. It's not even that hard to fix, you just gotta have time, and lots of patience. It's something you can do, that mechanic shops charge you at least $800.

I currently have a 96 wich just passed the emission test and has the same timing chain noise, and it already has 127K

Regarding the 99 altima it still has low miles so it's just the tensioner.
The only altima that I heard of having a bad timing chain was a 93, which overheated and basically locked up the motor.


----------

